# Whats your PUREBRED GSD "mixed" with?



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

since 90% of the population is only familiar with one type of german shepherd (black and tan american lines) time and time again i get asked what my dogs are mixed with, if they're purebred, and if they're k-9 german shepherds (huh? lol)

gia is a 85lbs female bi color gsd with a short, straight stock coat & straight back... she's mostly mistaken for having black lab or doberman in her.

tilden is a black and red (really red) longhair boy who's pretty small (68lbs) and still has some waves and curls in his coat. he's only 1yr so i figure he'll get a little larger and his coat will get longer. anyway - with him i mainly get asked "what is he?"... every so often someone will guess belgian tervuren, golden retreiver or collie.

my bestfriend has a white gsd - (believe it or not, there are some people who have never seen one, not even a photo). on every walk she's asked if its a wolf.

does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> does this happen to anyone else?


Actually yes it does and I have 2 American line Black and Tan females.







lol

People only ask me that because they are within the standard and not HUGE dogs (24" 73 lbs. 23" 57 lbs.).


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mamagoose
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> ...


lmao


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

I have a female who is german working line with excellent topline, a bit too long, black and tan with a smidge of red on her ears. Her tail is a perfect sabre, and yet there have been several comments that she is a gorgeous husky. That one always makes me laugh.

I had one of Gipsi's pups with me in the truck one day. He is a very stunning coated black and red, with a LOT of black on his face. I had an older gentleman, who bred and trained Malinois tell me he was a very handsome coated mal. I explained his pedigree, and the man told me I was lied to. Sorry, I own the dam and sire and their isnt any mal in either of them. He got in his truck and stormed away, muttering something about how "women don't know a **** thing about dogs!"

My other dogs are black and reds and rarely confused for anything other than a GSD.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

People think my boxer is a pitbull, my brussels griffon is a yorkie and "is he purbred" when asking about my shepherd. No one says what they think he is but most look skeptical when I say he is 100% shepherd. Maybe because on ear still goes up and down.


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

Spirit is the "traditional looking" black and tan, so I've never been asked about her. Eli has a dark face and a blanket and I have had people comment on what a "nice little mix" he is. Ironically, if I'm out with one of my rescued lab mixes, no one comments on them being anything but black labs.


----------



## Ursa Lunar (Jul 11, 2003)

Oh yes - happens here too!

Because Oskar is a long-coat we've been asked if he's mixed with everything from Wolf to Rough-Coat Collie ... uh, nope ... use that opportunity to explain to folks that GSDs come in a LOT more looks than "Rin Tin Tin" & WGSD. 

And Gaia is so tall, long-legged, deep-chested & dainty we've been asked if she's mixed with Greyhound ... we don't know her full background so we've sometimes wondered that ourselves, LOL! Doesn't help that she acts more like a sight-hound than scent, her ears fold back in a similar way to Greys' when she'd being lovey ... and she runs like the wind!
I doubt she is a mix, probably just generations of breeding without attention to the looks/working ability of a GSD.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i think we should all vow to say they're part dalmation or shih tzu!
i've done it. it gets people pretty upset.

ursa - i checked out the dogster page... if gaia's a greyhound, then i need to have my prescription changed


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh this happens almost daily. I've long accepted that 99.9% of the people out there have no clue what a GSD is. Now I use such questions as a chance to educate and people usually wind up sorry they asked because they get more of an answer than they bargained for. Call it my private little revenge.









Because Odin is much larger than the standard he's usually thought to be a wolf or wolf-hybrid and because Frigga is much smaller and a Sable she's "obviously" a mix. A few times she's even been thought to be a coyote!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Before Morgan filled out, people used to ask what she's mixed with and I'd say coyote! LOL, then watch them back away slowly.

Luther was a bicolor and a fat boy. More than once I was asked if he was part rottie!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Cash is a flop-eared sable, so nobody thinks he's a GSD but nobody can think of what the mix might be. I think I'll start telling people he's part wolf!


----------



## Pedders (Mar 22, 2005)

Bravo is black, so NO ONE believes he isn't mixed with a black lab!

Like GSDad, people get subjected to a lecture on acceptable GSD colours, working/show, US/European to explain Bravo's colour and shape.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

I like telling people that Erika(sable) and Roxie(Black) are what GSDs are suppose to look like and all the others from American lines are out of standard


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Grace is a dark blanket and normally people know she's a Shepherd but I've been asked several times if she's "a purebred Shepherd _or_ a German Police Dog"







I've tried to explain that "German Police Dog" is not a breed but people look at my like I'm just ignorant about dogs.



> Quote: I think I'll start telling people he's part wolf


I realize you're probably joking but I would NOT recommend doing this, even in jest. One of the standards for "proving" a dog is a wolf (or coyote) mix is whether the owner ever promoted it as one. God forbid your dog ever bites (or even scratches) someone, it can be seized and immediately euthanized for testing as a wild animal, even if it's totally UTD on shots.


----------



## Natasha (Apr 12, 2006)

lol this is rather a funny question. I've had one person yell at me telling I payed way to much for a mutt -um Tash was really cheap at only $400, but I got her for $375 dont ask lol- I told her no, she's a pure bred I saw both the parents. She's registered with the AKC. "That doesn't mean anything she's a mutt and I'd never buy one for that much" I was starting to get a bit mad that she called her a mutt and a dumb one that I should have never brought as she was too expensive. lol um no, oh and I shall say that this lady, was a know crack user

Then I took Tash to the Pet Expo at the mall once. one nice gentalmen opened the door for us and asked "She's a german Shepherd mixed with what?" I kindly told him she was a pure GSD. He stated after that that he was "tricked" because she was a young one -she was 8 or 9 months I think and was really leggie and lean.

Hsd a few other people ask what she was mixed with.

I've even had someone ask me if she was a K-9, that was an ocward situation lol. They were a group of people doing odd stuff in front of my house

For the most part though people here are pretty good about getting that she's a pure GSD and all love her


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I've been asked if Kodee is a shepherd mix (he's coated). I explain that no, he's a purebred long stock-coated GSD. (I get tired of repeating that long phrase!







). It doesn't help that he has one ear glued up - people are also always asking "What happened to his ear?" (Man, that ear better stay up or I'll never stop getting questions about "what is he?") When he was smaller, and more fluffly, I had a couple of people ask me if he's a husky. I get tired of people asking if he's a mix, so they get the long lecture, too, about different coat types, etc. LOL! Usually they are sorry they said anything...









One thing I love, though, is pretty much everyone says "Well, whatever he is, he's gorgeous!" LOL!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

My sables do not get it that much but Phoenix (my solid black) got the black lab thing alot. I told who knows how many people that he was a Shepherd because labs are not as smart or bidable as he was.









I also had Tika mistaken as a puppy. Had her in for her regular checkup and another person in the waiting room came up and asked how old she was. I replied "She is 6." "Ahhhh that is the FUN stage of having a puppy." I said, "Yes, 6 YEARS is a wonderful age!" She got all flustered, "But she is too small to be a German Shepherd!" I of course replied back that at 23+ inches and 68 pounds she was actually on the BIG side for a female!" She conceded and just walked away. I guess she ran out of feet to stick in her mouth. I guess her questions could have come because Tika was sitting on my lap.














I have to admit the staff was extremely entertained by the banter between us.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes, absolutely.

My girl is just under 24" at the withers and just over 60lbs in weight. She's a German show line and red and black in color. Very "traditional" looking Shepherd, but with a more reddish coat and less of a black saddle than most people picture Shepherds as being.

I get questions all the time. "What kind of dog is that?" "What's she mixed with?" "Why is she so small?" "Is she still a puppy?" "How big will she get?" etc. etc.

My favorite, though, was when a little girl came up to me in old town Alexandria while I was walking along the waterfront with Abby. She stopped me and asked, "Excuse me, ma'am, is that a fox?"


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

If Grimm sat on my lap, I'd have two-dimensional legs.









The funniest thing is that here-- in GERMANY-- I have had three dog PROFESSIONALS ask if Grimm was a Czechoslovakian Wolfdog. Very few people know Grimm is purebred, most ask if he's a mix or hybrid. Unbeliebaly, only a tiny few people have ever guessed Grimm is GSD.

The trainer we selected for Grimm is the only person in Germany to recognize Grimm for a Czech lines GSD.


----------



## ceardach (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes, I get asked a lot what Taedyn is mixed with. I think it also confuses people that she's more silver with just bits of very light tan. I just explain to people that she's most likely from an European line that focuses more on temperament than looks.

Once people see her move, though, they know she's a GSD. She moves strikingly well.


----------



## Ursa Lunar (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderursa - i checked out the dogster page... if gaia's a greyhound, then i need to have my prescription changed


Those are pretty pics but don't show the likeness well ...
Her structure may not be that of a well-bred GSD (and I like the looks of the working-lines best) but she's one heckuva pretty dog in my oh-so-unbiased opinion









I'd post these as images but it's not a pic thread, so here are links to some that show her running, long-legged & uber-deep chested








full run:
http://ursalunar.com/images/Pets/OskGaia05JAN23d.jpg
http://ursalunar.com/images/Pets/Gaia05MAY16a.jpg
long legs:
http://ursalunar.com/images/Pets/Gaia07Dec16.jpg
deep chest:
http://ursalunar.com/images/Pets/Gaia04DEC11a.jpg

Everyday I look at my wonderful beautiful dogs and am so very grateful that their souls & personalities are as beautiful as their exterior - we are blessed to have them in our lives!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Gracie is a red sable with colossal ears - I've been asked at least 3 times if she is a Malinos. When folks stop us to say how pretty she is, I cut them off right there with "Thank you, she's a fully German working line German Shepherd, that's why her markings are unusual to you".


----------



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

I get it all the time too. Everything from "is that a k-9?" to what is he mixed with to get that color (he's a sable). I've even had people (a vet) ask if he was mixed with Belgian shepherd to get his dark color.

Kris


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My Basu got that all of the time. I never took offense though. He was from W. German lines and had a really big head. He was also compact and looked tiny compared to many of the oversized gsds around here. At 80 pounds people thought he was too small to be a gsd!









What I find really funny is that people assume that Rafi is a gsd and he's clearly not! He's much smaller and has a completely different coat. 

My first dog had a touch of something other than gsd in her but i never could figure out what. The weird thing there is that people would try to convince me that she was a pb. 

Although all of mine have been rescues, Basu came with his pedigree and AKC registration so I knew a bit more about his lineage. All that matters to me is that they are well cared for and happy and no one has ever questioned that!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i was recently at the dog park with Tilden (my long hair) and i'll just quote the conversation...

_<span style="color: #000099">"hey, is he a german shepherd"
</span>"yeah"
<span style="color: #000099">"i couldnt tell because of his coat"
</span>"oh... well ya, he's a longhair"
<span style="color: #000099">"i know, my parents have one. but you know they arent german shepherds... there is actually a name for them"</span>
"uh, longhair german shepherd"
<span style="color: #000099">"no no, something rare. its like a german shepherd tho so you can still call him that for people who wont know"</span>
(i just smile)
<span style="color: #000099">"darn, i cant think of the name"</span>
"a king shepherd? shiloh shepherd? belgian shepherd?"
<span style="color: #000099">"nah, there isnt even the word shepherd in it"</span>
"a tervuren?"_
and he says _<span style="color: #000099">"almost"</span>
_
lmao.

one day i will figure out what an "almost shepherd" is... as well as a "GERMAN german shepherd" a "k-9 german shepherd" and a "real german shepherd"

another thing ive noticed is that once you educate someone about all the shepherd types, then mention yours is from a gsd rescue - EVERYTHING you said is then void and your dog is back to being mixed.

and last but not least, ursa - gia's body type looked identical to gaia until she was about 6 and she got that old lady sag under her tummy. now she actually looks "normal" tho its a good 3 inches or so of skin.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Probably he meant "altdeutscher schaeferhund"-- it's a marketing spin on longcoat GSD.







It's a GSD!


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I always get asked what Brenna is. I work at a doggie daycare so a lot of customers will stop to ask what she is. I've been asked if she's a GSD mix, malinois, wolf, etc. She is a black sable and only 50-55 lbs which leaves her looking nothing like the 'typical' gsd.

Has anyone passed their GSD off as something else to a landlord? I know it's hard finding a place to rent with a GSD, I've thought about calling her a norwegian elkhound mix. hehe


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BrennasMomHas anyone passed their GSD off as something else to a landlord? I know it's hard finding a place to rent with a GSD, I've thought about calling her a norwegian elkhound mix. hehe


While I haven't passed them off as anything else I _have_ stated that they are an Alsatian (another name for German Shepherd).


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

If I felt I wanted to be honest guess I would say 'Tasmanian devil'


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfProbably he meant "altdeutscher schaeferhund"-- it's a marketing spin on longcoat GSD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya, i think thats equivalent to a shiloh shepherd here in the states. or "old world german shepherds"

thing is, tilden is way too tiny to be one of those. all ive seen are at that 100 mark. beautiful, but too big for my liking.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Several people asked us at the park today what kind of dogs Dena & Keefer are, and two separate people asked us if they were Belgian Tervurens. That happens often. Never had anyone argue with us when we tell them what they are though, and everyone who asks always comments on how beautiful they are.









Funny thing, we saw another couple with a gorgeous longcoat boy who looked amazingly like D & K. He was taller and a few pounds heavier than Keef, but his head was extremely similar, definitely a well-bred German showlines dog. He also reminded me a lot of Michelle's Jake, although maybe not quite as red. We told them they scored - someone had paid a lot of money for him.

They were driving out of the park as we were walking back to our car, and they pulled over and got out to talk to us. They wanted to know where we had gotten our dogs since they looked so similar. Their dog's name is Gus, and a friend or neighbor had found him as a stray at about 3 months old. No tattoo, no microchip, a collar, but no tags. They tried to find an owner, but kept him when they had no luck. His temperament is very similar too, he and Keef licked each others muzzles, and he came and leaned on me for some attention. He's about Keefer's age too, and just as prey driven and distracted as my boy.

Oh well, wish I'd had my camera with me!


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

So far Kisses has been called:

Part collie (get this one a lot. Partly because of her long nose and fur. Plus, she is average size for a GSD female, so she obviously can't be a GSD because they are huge dogs.







)
Pure collie
Part wolf
German Police Dog
Husky (I still can't figure that one out.)
Belgian Sheepdog (Because of the black on her face...Which gets me each time. Growing up I always loved the black face of the shepherd...Apparently most other people thought they were supposed to be tan.)
Malamute (not sure about that one either lol)


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i have a 10 month old black&red import. he has a thick coat but he's not a coatie. we're asked if he's a Belgium Shepherd alot. does a Belgium Shepherd exist???


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

According to most adults we meet, Tooz is a greyhound/husky mix but kids immediately say "police dog!"


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadi have a 10 month old black&red import. he has a thick coat but he's not a coatie. we're asked if he's a Belgium Shepherd alot. does a Belgium Shepherd exist???


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belgian_Shepherd

Yep. There are four varieties.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDad
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BrennasMomHas anyone passed their GSD off as something else to a landlord? I know it's hard finding a place to rent with a GSD, I've thought about calling her a norwegian elkhound mix. hehe
> ...


I've thought of that too, did it work?

I'm really worried, when I got Brenna, my 'pet friendly' apartment discreetly left a rule book at my door which included a list of banned breeds. (One of which was a GSD of course) I moved back in with my parents after going a little broke and now I'm dreading looking for an apartment again once I have the money to.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BrennasMom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: GSDad
> ...


It's always worked so far.









I introduced my big lovable goofy Odin who is as calm and as mild tempered as they come (as were Willie and Max - Sieg and Karl lived with me and my ex in the home we owned then and I had Kaiser and Dutch when I still lived with mom & dad) and people just couldn't believe he's a German Shepherd and quite willing accepted that he was an Alsatian. I didn't lie. Not my fault they didn't know there's another name for German Shepherds.









Of course if anybody ever directly asked you if your dog is a GSD you shouldn't lie. I just counted on people's desire to not be wrong and always got away with it. Now we own our own home and it's a non-issue.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

The question I get all the time is why Ava is so small.......she is 23" at the shoulder.... hmmm....

And then today a girl asked me if she was a K-9 police dog.....what??? I told her she was not trained to police work. She then wanted to know what she was then.......ummmm well a GSD....

So look out guys, apparently there is a new breed called a K-9 that looks a lot like a GSD but comes fully trained to police work. Would love to meet one!


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

When I had a black GSD many people assumed lab was in there somewhere.

My current REAL mix is part Dobie ... methinks


----------



## ceardach (Apr 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BrennasMomHas anyone passed their GSD off as something else to a landlord? I know it's hard finding a place to rent with a GSD, I've thought about calling her a norwegian elkhound mix. hehe


Interesting. I never thought someone would think negatively about GSDs. In fact, my landlord was hesitant about me getting a dog until I said I was getting a GSD - then he was like, "GREAT! That's great, definitely get one."

When I look to get a new apartment again, I'm planning on bringing her with me when checking out new places. She's quite well behaved, and great around strangers, so I'm hoping meeting her will make the landlord more comfortable about accepting her.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

I have a black and tan coatie. I'm always asked if he's half Collie (easy assumption I think for those who don't see long coats very often).

Girl at McDonalds drive through thinks he is a wolf.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ceardach
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BrennasMomHas anyone passed their GSD off as something else to a landlord? I know it's hard finding a place to rent with a GSD, I've thought about calling her a norwegian elkhound mix. hehe
> ...


its actually for insurance purposes. depending on the company some list "the insurance five" (pit, rot, chow, gsd, dobes) but others ive seen list up to 20 breeds (including mastiff, akitas, etc...)

i was told once that when they collect their facts/statistics of which breeds to add - they actually include dogs that bite on duty (if they require medical attention) in the gsd bite record. other than that, i don't think they'd make the cut. unless its just the fact that there are more of them. sort of like a labrador retriever having a higher bite record than a nova scotian duck tolling retriever, for the sheer fact that one is more popular.


----------



## rlwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

I was actually asked today if Freyja was a wolf!? I said, "nope 100% German Shepherd." That was a first. Usually I get people guessing that she is part black lab.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

This is not GSD-related, but my DH mistook a pure-bred chocolate lab puppy for a pitbull baby, and its owners were quite offended by it! 

LOL

Janka has been called a wolf by young children. Seems to be a common case of mistaken identity ...


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

they're k-9 german shepherds (huh? lol)[/quote said:


> I used to get that question all the time when Mason was alive. I never really understood what people meant by that.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

thanks. i only knew them as Belgian Sheep Dogs. the Teuvie is really nice.


----------



## itsajdamnit (Apr 13, 2008)

People never ask me about Nevada because he's what the average non-shepherd owner pictures, but Vegas I think is of German working lines. Not 100% sure as he's adopted. I know he's purebred though and I have his pedigree. So I always get asked about him. "What is he? What's he mixed with? He's not purebred is he?" (in that tone as if having a mix is wrong) I especially hate it when they argue with me like I don't know my dogs. They'll even try to use Nevada to argue that Vegas isn't all shepherd. "That's what a German Shepherd looks like." Thanks guy, just keep walkin your lab and leave me alone.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: itsajdamnit"That's what a German Shepherd looks like." Thanks guy, just keep walkin your lab and leave me alone.


i think i love you!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: RLWolfI was actually asked today if Freyja was a wolf!? I said, "nope 100% German Shepherd." That was a first. Usually I get people guessing that she is part black lab.


I have a co-worker who adopted her GSD from the pound. She had never had a GSD before and thought her dog was part Black Lab. Why? Because that's what people kept telling her. Her dog is, in fact, a beautiful Black GSD. I filled her in of course.


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

Gazira is a grey GSD and I often get asked if she is a wolf or part wolf. I think it is funny because I have always liked the idea of having a 1/2 GSD and 1/2 wolf, lol; but where I am at it is illegal.


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

Our well & purebred Goldens (both of them) and GSD have black spots on their tongues...so they MUST be a Chow mix!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

So, one of my co-workers walked up to my car with me to meet Maxie. He looks in smiles at her, and announces" nice looking dog. Looks like he is part shepherd." " Yep, AKC papers say she is 100% shepherd mix." Long silence......." Oh". How can you mistake her for a mix?


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

With my previous Long coated German Shepherd (Cisco) I was asked several times "Is your dog part wolf?" 

One guy tried very hard to convince me that that Cisco was a Belgian Tervuren mix. Whatever, I've seen both his parents and all his siblings.

My current GSD, Yukon, I guess doesn't look to be mixed with anything. People know right a way he is a German Shepherd. Only one lady asked if he is an Alsatian or a German Shepherd. I didn't know what to say, so I said "He's a mix of both."


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

So far they haven't been mixed... but last weekend the boys were both Keeshonds and this weekend they were Leonbergers!


----------



## megaren586 (Apr 2, 2006)

Kaiser's pretty tall, and just starting to fill out (and black) so i've gotten great dane/lab mix twice...but usually lab/shep mix.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I have posted this picture in another thread, but everyone always thought that my Doberman was part Lab b/c I did not crop her ears. When I would tell people that this is just what they look like when their ears are not cropped people would then go on about how I should have cropped her ears to make her look more like a Doberman. As if I cared. Even though I do like the sleek look of cropped Dobie ears, I loved her floppy ears!! I think that they made her look softer and more gentle and people accepted her more easily at first than they would have a standard Doberman with cropped ears. 










With Mandalay, people ask if she is purebred. Then when I say yes, they usually look at me sideways, ask if I am sure and say that she does not look like a GSD since she has so much black coloring on her and ask if I have papers for her...like that is the absolute proof...papers=purebred and no papers=mutt because we all know that papers cannot be forged.

When I had the Bearded Collies people were constantly referring to them as miniature OES. That drove me nuts!! I was constantly saying that they are Beardies and then people would ask if I mixed a Collie with an OES to get the Bearded Collie. I used to just say that I mixed a Beardie with a Beardie and got another Beardie.

At the park the other day there was a woman with a group of big white beautiful dogs. I asked what they were and she sighed and said Dogo Argentinos. I had never seen them in person so I did not recognize them at first. I was a little taken a back that she sighed at me first. Then as the time went on and people referred to her dogs as everything from Giant Bulldogs to really big Pit Bulls to some kind of Pit Bull mixed with a Great Dane I could see why she was so short with me. I'd have gotten them shirts made with "I am a Dogo Argentino" on it.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

We were going for a walk this past Friday evening in the middle of Capitol Hill in Washington D.C. with Eyra my black female. A car pulls over and 2 people yell...OMG that must be a wolf!!! I turn around and realize they are talking to me and Eyra is now a wolf







I tell them no, she is a gsd. The response...are you sure?? She looks just like a wolf...


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^ thats when you respond "actually i'm not sure - let her bite you and lets see"


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

Reich is predominantly black, her coat is shortening..she was fluffy, and right about on track size-wise -about 55 lbs at 6 mos. Her mom is from German working lines, a very nice pedigree really. Dad is American/canadian show, nothing remarkable.









I think the only time anyone asked if she was a mix was at the park one day. A lady asked me if she was a GSD/Malinois mix.

She said it was because her coat was too long to be pure GSD. Well...her puppy coat was wavy and longer...but this woman refused to believe long coated GSDs even existed lol


----------



## GSDog (Mar 5, 2008)

"Originally Posted By: BrennasMom
Has anyone passed their GSD off as something else to a landlord? "

I remember a few moons ago, I rented this place and the landlord asked me if I had any dogs. I did, I had 2 baby Dobermans. So he asked and I didnt really lie, I said "yes I do" are they big dogs? "No they are small dogs" HA! He never asked me what kind of dogs they were only if they were big dogs.. Next thing you know, I sign the lease.


----------

